# RCI's new weeks cancellation policy - effective Nov 1



## bellesgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

RCI Weeks Cancellation Policy - Effective 11/1/09
13. CANCELLATIONS. A Member may cancel or change a Confirmed Exchange by notifying RCI by telephone or in person at RCI, 9998 North Michigan Road, Carmel, Indiana 46032. A Guest cannot cancel a Confirmed Exchange.

Upon cancellation, the Trading Power of the Member's Deposited Vacation Time may be recalculated and RCI may refund the Exchange fee paid for the cancelled Confirmed Exchange according to the following guidelines:

If a Member confirms an Exchange twenty-one (21) or more days prior to the check-in date and the Exchange is cancelled before the end of the next RCI business day (“RCI business day” shall be deemed to be regular business hours of operation for RCI's Carmel, Indiana Call Center), the Member will receive a full refund of the Exchange fee paid and the Week used to make the Exchange shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Trading Power of the redeposited Week shall be restored to what it was at the time the original Exchange was confirmed.

*If a Member confirms an Exchange twenty-one (21) or more days prior to the check-in date and the Exchange is cancelled after the end of the next RCI business day, **the Member shall not be entitled to any refund of the Exchange fee paid.* The Week used to make the Exchange shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Trading Power of the redeposited Week may be recalculated based on the date of the cancellation.

If a Member confirms an Exchange twenty (20) or less days prior to the check-in date, the Member shall not be entitled to any refund of the Exchange fee paid regardless of when the cancellation occurs. The Week used to make the Exchange shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Trading Power of the redeposited Week may be recalculated based on the date of the cancellation.

Except as otherwise stated in these Terms and Conditions, when cancellation occurs prior to the check-in date on a Confirmation, the Member may request another Exchange without making an additional Deposit. The then-current Exchange fees and policies will apply.

In the event that an Affiliated Resort or accommodation becomes uninhabitable due to an Event of Force Majeure as defined in these Terms and Conditions, cancellation may be required by RCI. RCI is not liable for the resulting cancellation. The Deposit used for the Confirmation may no longer be eligible for another Exchange and the Exchange fee paid for the Confirmation may not be refunded. An additional Exchange fee and Deposit may be required to confirm a subsequent Exchange Request.

Notwithstanding the foregoing, the following cancellation provisions apply to Alternative Inventory reservations, in addition to any terms and conditions of the applicable provider of the Alternative Inventory, including, without limitation, any additional cancellation policies:

If a Member confirms an Alternative Inventory reservation twenty-one (21) or more days prior to the check-in date of the Alternative Inventory and the Alternative Inventory reservation is cancelled before the end of the next RCI business day, the Member will receive a full refund of the fees paid to RCI for the Alternative Inventory reservation and the Week used to make the Alternative Inventory reservation shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account. In such case, the Trading Power of the redeposited Week shall be restored to what it was at the time the original Alternative Inventory reservation was made.

*If a Member confirms an Alternative Inventory reservation twenty-one (21) or more days prior to the check-in date and the Alternative Inventory reservation is cancelled after the end of the next RCI business day, the Member shall not be entitled to any refund of the fees paid to RCI* for the Alternative Inventory reservation. The Week used to make the Alternative Inventory reservation shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Trading Power of the redeposited Week may be recalculated based on the date of the cancellation.

If a Member confirms an Alternative Inventory reservation twenty (20) or less days prior to the check-in date, the Member shall not be entitled to any refund of the fees paid to RCI for the Alternative Inventory reservation, regardless of when the cancellation occurs. The Week used to make the Alternative Inventory reservation shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Trading Power of the redeposited Week may be recalculated based on the date of the cancellation.

RCI will fully refund the Guest Certificate fee when a Guest Certificate (other than issued pursuant to a Guest Pass) is canceled more than sixty (60) days prior to the check-in date on the Confirmation. RCI will not refund the Guest Certificate fee when a Guest Certificate is canceled within sixty (60) days of the check-in date on the Confirmation. There is no refund of Guest Pass fees for any reason.

RCI Vacation Protection offers the opportunity to protect the Trading Power of a Member's Deposit and provides a credit for the members full exchange fee if the exchange vacation is changed or cancelled for any reason. Upon changing or canceling the confirmed exchange vacation, the member receives an exchange fee credit that is valid for six (6) months after date of cancellation. RCI Vacation Protection may be purchased up to 30 days after confirmation occurs or up to 14 days before the start of the Member's Confirmed Exchange Travel Dates, whichever occurs first. Vacation Protection may be cancelled for a refund up to 14 days after purchase provided that such cancellation occurs more than 14 days prior to the Travel Dates. 

The above terms may not apply to special programs offered by or through RCI.

RCI reserves the right (without providing a refund or credit) to cancel a Confirmation, cancel an Exchange Request or otherwise deny the exchange privileges of any Member whose payment is rejected by the Member's bank or credit card company or who has not paid maintenance fee assessments or other charges with respect to the Member's Vacation Ownership as established by the Member's Home Resort, Home Group or vacation club.


----------



## bellesgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

I notice there is a second thread going on the same topic.  The main change is that now, beyond the 24 hour grace period, there is no refund whatsoever.  It wasn't much before, but at least there was a partial refund if you canceled more than 45 days (I think) before checkin.  I am not sure what an "Alternative Inventory" reservation is.  Is the an EV or a Cruise?


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 29, 2009)

*Current RCI Weeks Exchange Cancellation Policy*

*
Current RCI Weeks Exchange Cancellation Policy from RCI online  *

Any change to your confirmed travel dates constitutes cancellation of 
your exchange and is subject to our standard cancellation guidelines. 

When cancellation is made 61 days or more prior to your confirmed travel dates, $129 USD ($160 CAD) of your original exchange fee is retained by RCI. 

Should cancellation be requested 60 days or fewer prior to travel, no portion of your exchange fee is refundable. However, in either case, your deposited week will be eligible for a new exchange.  

*New RCI Weeks Cancellation Policy to go into effect Nov. 1, 2009*


----------

